Ask HN: Which language and framework would you use to build a modern IDE? - 0x1221
======
navjack27
Do exactly what Matlab does with that live code thing. Actually do exactly
what Matlab does for everything. I love that you can right click on any code
and get help with examples and everything was written in human understandable
language and not some programmer who was forced to write a help doc. Showing
what variables are what is good too.

I'm not a programmer and I thoroughly enjoyed using Matlab as a sort of
scripting language to do things on my computer. Yeah it's Overkill but it was
just so easy. Also the built in functions for image compare are great

~~~
Aperocky
Am programmer, and used matlab in the distant past. My opinion is the exact
opposite of yours.

In fact, I would argue that being proficient in matlab creates a greater
_barrier_ to being proficient in other language than helping.

------
sarcasmatwork
I'd look at the most popular editors like Atom, or visual studio code. Go from
there..

~~~
PaulHoule
It might be a depressing conclusion but it is hard to make the case for
building gui applications in anything other than US and that is because I have
tried the alternatives.

~~~
datashaman
Is US a typo? What language or framework are you referring to?

